# Finally finished my quilt top, sort of



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, it was my first attempt at machine sewing a quilt, and I just used a bunch of random strips from the local quilt shop. But its done! (sort of) I just have to add a border, sandwich it, quilt it and bind it. but in my mind, getting this far was a huge accomplishment. :nanner:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...0234601865316.483993.759800315&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...0234601865316.483993.759800315&type=1&theater


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Love the colors! Good job!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, congrats on your first finish!!! The colors in it are just wonderful. If you need any help with the next steps, make sure to ask..we'd be glad to help you!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Gorgeous top -- I love the stairstep approach and the colours are fantastic. Please post another pic when it is finished.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

What a fun top! Congrats on making it!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks great, so nice & colorful! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

Great Job!!!


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love "scrappy" quilts!


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

That is very pretty.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very pretty! I think it's a major accomplishment also!!!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the kind words!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Love those colors and the stairstep effect too. Right now we are working on a quilt top made from kitty prints to send to Joe's aunts for Christmas. Hopefully we will get it done in time to ship. 

Elaine


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Katskitten said:


> Love those colors and the stairstep effect too. Right now we are working on a quilt top made from kitty prints to send to Joe's aunts for Christmas. Hopefully we will get it done in time to ship.
> 
> Elaine


I would love to see photos when its done! I hope you can post some.


----------

